# how to turn off heated side view mirrors



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

is there any way to turn off the heater elements in the side view mirrors? they seem to be on permanently...regardless of outside temperature. did i miss a well hidden switch somewhere?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *is there any way to turn off the heater elements in the side view mirrors? they seem to be on permanently...regardless of outside temperature. did i miss a well hidden switch somewhere? *


I don't think you can turn that off.

--Andrew


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *is there any way to turn off the heater elements in the side view mirrors? they seem to be on permanently...regardless of outside temperature. did i miss a well hidden switch somewhere? *


Remove fuse # 25. However it also controls the window spray nozzle on the passenger side as well.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

Pop out mirror and disconnect


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

Why would you want to turn them off?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

> _Not originally posted by JT - '02 330i _
> *Why wouldn't you want to turn them off? *


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why wouldn't you want to turn them on? *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*I'm game*



JT - '02 330i said:


> *Why would you want to turn them off? *


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*bwahahahaha, everyone's replies disappeared!*

Yet somehow I still post...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: bwahahahaha, everyone's replies disappeared!*



webguy330i said:


> *Yet somehow I still post...  *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: bwahahahaha, everyone's replies disappeared!*



webguy330i said:


> *Yet somehow I still post...  *


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*hmm... (pondering)*

wtf is going on here?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*I feel like I'm going to be the apex of an attempt at some comical humor...*


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


> *wtf is going on here?  *


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


> *wtf is going on here?  *


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


> *wtf is going on here?  *


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: I feel like I'm going to be the apex of an attempt at some comical humor...*



webguy330i said:


> *I feel like I'm going to be the apex of an attempt at some comical humor...*


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


> *wtf is going on here?  *


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*are they time sensitive responses?*

why would i want them on in the middle of the summer? (though i'm about 3 months ahead of myself) kinda of a drain on the electrical system. maybe bimmers have an excess of electricity. perhaps the state of calif. can use some...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


> * *


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

maddening I tell you!!! :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


> *wtf is going on here?  *


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: hmm... (pondering)*



webguy330i said:


>


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

> _Not quite originally posted by webguy330i _
> *John Madden, I tell you!!! :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: *


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

rotf!


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

> _Not originally posted by webguy330i _
> *floof! *


see.. it's all in the delivery.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally not posted by Cowboy _
> *it's all in the delivery of quality software: http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/11/flight.html *


----------

